# Bridge Load Rating



## IowaPE (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know if Bridge Load Rating is fair game for the SE II exam? I don't see it specifically listed anywhere, and I don't see a reference to the LRFR Guide Manual or the new Manual for Bridge Evaluation in the NCEES structural design standards list. I'm guessing it's probably not going to be on the exam, but wanted to see if anyone knew for sure. Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd be shocked and I think you've answered your own question. That Load Rating Code Book would have been valuable for some bridge evaluations at my firm. However, they didn't cough up the money for it because I was to simply evaluate and make it work for the AASHTO LRFD for HL-93 loading.

Good luck studying. If you were taking the building portion, we could be study partners.


----------



## IowaPE (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your input, McEngr. I think I feel pretty comfortable assuming it's not going to be on the exam based on what I've found so far, but was just curious if anyone knew for sure.

I'll be taking the bridge portion of the exam, so I probably wouldn't be of too much help to you studying for buildings.

Good luck to you, too! I'm sure I'll be seeing you around here over the next few months.


----------



## MOOK (Jan 26, 2009)

IowaPE said:


> Thanks for your input, McEngr. I think I feel pretty comfortable assuming it's not going to be on the exam based on what I've found so far, but was just curious if anyone knew for sure.
> I'll be taking the bridge portion of the exam, so I probably wouldn't be of too much help to you studying for buildings.
> 
> Good luck to you, too! I'm sure I'll be seeing you around here over the next few months.


Actually, I have the same question in my mind for long time but regarding SE-I exam !!!!


----------

